# Need Help ASAP :(



## Trainsandrebels (Mar 13, 2012)

So I got a job printing on RED Gildan Performance shirts 100% polyester with cotton feel. So first thing I went and bought Perma White from QCM. Which is for polyester shirts. The guy who sold it to me was telling to make sure you dont mix the poly ink together.. cool but what threw me off was he said "make sure they dont touch with another colored ink or it will bleed" Im confused with that.

Second I didn't want to fear the dye magration so I went and bought a additive for low cure. I called my connect and sold me "Bonding Agent" I did some research and it looks like that additive is not what I want or maybe idk maybe some of you guys know what it is. 

I bought the additive just so i could add it on the black ink too when printing with my poly white so i could cure both ink under 300. I was thinking of buying a low cure ink made for performance shirts but then i still gotta cure the black cotton/poly ink at 320.

also theres a pic of what i'm printing and i'm NOT PRINTING the black on top of the white, its all printing on the fabric.

Please help


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

I worked for an old fellow who would put a dollop of Nylobond into regular plastisol and claimed it would stop dye migration. I really can't say if it did or didn't.


----------



## Trainsandrebels (Mar 13, 2012)

ShirlandDesign said:


> I worked for an old fellow who would put a dollop of Nylobond into regular plastisol and claimed it would stop dye migration. I really can't say if it did or didn't.


thanks .


----------



## Trainsandrebels (Mar 13, 2012)

anyone else?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Nylobond is about a adhesion. I don't think it would hurt anything but with poly ink you shouldn't need it. If your printing a poly white the low cure additive is for your other colors so they cure at the lower temp but I always used low cure additive, they also had Nylobond only used it on nylon which I think cured at 290, could be wrong there. The low cure additive takes it to 300. Which is the recommended ink deposit reaches. I turn my oven down 20F for my all poly. I use maxopake inks and they already cure at 300 but I cure then at higher temps on cotton due to some other Union ink I use is 320F


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

qmx is the best white ink i have ever used it is a bit expensive but omg so easy to work with. If you use be sure to flash print flash and start all your other colors just as anyt other ink. If the rest of the colors don't touch you can print wet on wet. if nylon you might need a additive to avoid bleeding purposes from the ink of the clothing material rising. hope it helps.


----------



## Trainsandrebels (Mar 13, 2012)

sben763 said:


> Nylobond is about a adhesion. I don't think it would hurt anything but with poly ink you shouldn't need it. If your printing a poly white the low cure additive is for your other colors so they cure at the lower temp but I always used low cure additive, they also had Nylobond only used it on nylon which I think cured at 290, could be wrong there. The low cure additive takes it to 300. Which is the recommended ink deposit reaches. I turn my oven down 20F for my all poly. I use maxopake inks and they already cure at 300 but I cure then at higher temps on cotton due to some other Union ink I use is 320F


cool thanks


----------

